# BBC online - Team Dressage ???



## Scottish_Miss (3 August 2012)

Hey at work trying to find Live Team Dressage today - cant see it - can anyone advise???


----------



## Jnhuk (3 August 2012)

here
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w305c


----------



## ihatework (3 August 2012)

jnhuk said:



			here
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w305c

Click to expand...

Any IT people shed any light for me - webite says 'can't show in my area' ... I'm not in the sticks, have very good broadband/wifi ... do I need to do something with computer settings?


----------



## Botters (3 August 2012)

You could try watching it here instead:

http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012/index.html#.UBPkQzmNCdM.facebook


----------



## ihatework (3 August 2012)

Botters said:



			You could try watching it here instead:

http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012/index.html#.UBPkQzmNCdM.facebook

Click to expand...

Brilliant, thank you


----------

